

On Software Design Patterns - alex-nexus
http://en.yinwang.org/blog-en/2012/04/24/design-patterns/

======
vittore
While we can be overly proud of ourself and claim to work on masterpieces when
we are creating software, it is simply wrong parallel. Software engineering
called engineering because it is more engineering than art. If you look at
modern architecture, where design patters actually came from into software,
you will notice that even masterpieces in architecture nowadays made use of
design patters.

